# Jackson B7 deluxe NGD



## Jonezay7 (Jan 30, 2014)

so i got this b7 after waiting 3 months for Jackson to send it. 
here are some specs 
*General*

Model Name: USA Select B7DX, Ebony Fingerboard, Neck-Thru, DiMarzio® Pickups, with Case, Satin Gray Model Number: 2807072822 Series: USA Select Color: Satin Gray 

*Body*

Body Material: Alder Body Finish: Matte Polyester Body Shape: Baritone 

*Neck*

Neck Material: 1-Piece Neck-Through-Body Quartersawn Maple with Graphite Reinforcement and Scarf Joint Neck Finish: Hand-Rubbed Oil Neck Binding: 1-Ply Black Scale Length: 27" (686 mm) Fingerboard: Ebony Fingerboard: Ebony Fingerboard Radius: 12" to 16" Compound Radius (304.8 mm to 406.4 mm) Number of Frets: 24 Fret Size: Jumbo Nut Width: 1.875" (47.6 mm) Position Inlays: Side Dot Head Stock Binding: 1-Ply Black Headstock: Jackson® AT (3-Over/4-Under) 

*Electronics*

Bridge Pickup: Direct Mount DiMarzio® D Activator 7 DP720 Humbucking Neck Pickup: Direct Mount DiMarzio® D Activator 7 DP719 Humbucking Controls: Master Volume, Master Tone Pickup Switching: 3-Position Toggle: Position 1. Bridge Pickup, Position 2. Bridge and Neck Pickups, Position 3. Neck Pickup Pickup Configuration: HH 

*Hardware*

Bridge: Jackson® HT7 7-String Hardtail with Strings-Through-Body Hardware Finish: Black Tuning Machines: Jackson® Sealed Die-Cast 

*Miscellaneous*

Strings: D'Addario® XL NPS Singles, Gauges: 009, 011, 016, 024, 032, 042, .056

this guitar is amazing. everything from the pickups to the combination of the wood. Jackson killed it with this 7.
unfortunately, Jackson didnt send me any instructions on how to take care of the finish. it looks like it is just hand oiled, does not say if it has nitro on it or not. Hopefully you guys can shed some light on this subject cause i have got so many different answers from people, and i dont know which road to take. well anyways heres the beauty.


----------



## Yimmj (Jan 30, 2014)

Holy hell thats stunning. happy ngd!


----------



## speedy thrash (Jan 30, 2014)

Damn. HNGD!


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 30, 2014)

Congrats bro it looks amazing!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 30, 2014)

God damn that thing is a beauty.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks phenomenal!
Gotta ask though, what are the marks on the neck join? Surely they're not scratches.


----------



## newamerikangospel (Jan 30, 2014)

"USA Select Color: Satin Gray"

Uh, is "gray" a different colour in Canada than in USA?


----------



## 12enoB (Jan 30, 2014)

Gorgeous guitar. That top is amazing.


----------



## Jonezay7 (Jan 30, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Looks phenomenal!
> Gotta ask though, what are the marks on the neck join? Surely they're not scratches.



I thought that was weird too. But there is no sign of a scratch. Its not indented its just smooth. I think it was made during the shaving of the neck joint, and i guess the oil finish made it come out alot more...but ya it doesn't bother me much.


----------



## Jonezay7 (Jan 30, 2014)

newamerikangospel said:


> "USA Select Color: Satin Gray"
> 
> Uh, is "gray" a different colour in Canada than in USA?



Haha yes.....yes it is.


----------



## rikomaru (Jan 30, 2014)

I really don't dig the brand in general, but these things have caused at least 3 broken zippers now. >


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 30, 2014)

Is this the walnut stain? Looks great btw. Scratches on neck heel are from carving, that's reality of natural finish.


----------



## ECGuitars (Jan 30, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Looks phenomenal!
> Gotta ask though, what are the marks on the neck join? Surely they're not scratches.



That appears to be end checking to me that they have filled, but I could be wrong. IF it is endchecks that would be bad, because that is basically a spilt in the wood, which will open up with time.


----------



## Jonezay7 (Jan 30, 2014)

Any body have any advice on how to care for the oil finishes?


----------



## DC23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Beautiful, man. Totally jealous! I mean...that looks ok, I'll take it off you're hands if you aren't getting along with it down the road. I mean, you'll owe me one, but still...I'll do it.  haha

HNGD! Play the heck out of it!


----------



## vent187 (Jan 31, 2014)

Definitely one of the best productions 7s out there today. Happy NGD, man. Super jelly


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks amazing!!


----------



## Jonezay7 (Jan 31, 2014)

DC23 said:


> Beautiful, man. Totally jealous! I mean...that looks ok, I'll take it off you're hands if you aren't getting along with it down the road. I mean, you'll owe me one, but still...I'll do it.  haha
> 
> HNGD! Play the heck out of it!



Lol i will. Ull be paying double if i sold it to u haha


----------



## DC23 (Jan 31, 2014)

Jonezay7 said:


> Lol i will. Ull be paying double if i sold it to u haha



Haha! I'd rather one in grey then 

How does the extended range compare to a traditional soloist? I've never even seen a b7 let alone had the chance to play one


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 31, 2014)

Dude nice photos!!! Thats beautiful.

Im going to have trouble now keeping me away from a 7 in satin silver!!!

The oil finish is the same as on my mayones, keep it clean and it will do you well (wipe it after use etc). The joy is that if you scratch or damage the finish (or when it wears in high usage spots), wire wool the area and apply some more oil. simply as.

The oil thats usually used is tung oil or tru oil. and sometimes a way sealer on top!


----------



## GunnarJames (Jan 31, 2014)

I LOVE the B7 and B8, they're fantastic guitars. The more I see them, the more I want one. 

HNGD, congrats bud!


----------



## Jonezay7 (Jan 31, 2014)

SkullCrusher said:


> Dude nice photos!!! Thats beautiful.
> 
> Im going to have trouble now keeping me away from a 7 in satin silver!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks so much. Iv been told so many different things. I just wanna make sure the finish stays this way haha.


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 31, 2014)

gorgeous guitar. wow


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 3, 2014)

Jonezay7 said:


> Thanks so much. Iv been told so many different things. I just wanna make sure the finish stays this way haha.



Yes I understand mate. Keep it clean and you'll have no problem.

I must ask, would you recommend this guitar?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Feb 3, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Looks phenomenal!
> Gotta ask though, what are the marks on the neck join? Surely they're not scratches.



It is wood grain.
I've seen this before including a guitar I currently own, which has the same strange marks that are perpendicular to the natural woodgrain.

It definitely looks strange.

Still is the BEST looking jackson B7/B8 I've seen.
Amazing overall look.


----------



## timbale (Feb 3, 2014)

Is the bridge good? Can't unterstand why they didn't use a known quality bridge on this beauty.


----------



## TJV (Feb 3, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Looks phenomenal!
> Gotta ask though, what are the marks on the neck join? Surely they're not scratches.





RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> It is wood grain.
> I've seen this before including a guitar I currently own, which has the same strange marks that are perpendicular to the natural woodgrain.
> 
> It definitely looks strange.
> ...




Yeah it's in the wood. I've seen several pieces of alder doing that.
Nice guitar!


----------



## The Scenic View (Feb 3, 2014)

Dear lord... I think I want a B8 even more now. Happy NGD!


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 3, 2014)

Congrats! Jackson guitars are amazing.


----------



## Jonezay7 (Feb 3, 2014)

SkullCrusher said:


> Yes I understand mate. Keep it clean and you'll have no problem.
> 
> I must ask, would you recommend this guitar?



If you like playing heavy stuff ya for sure. Its not for standard tuning thats for sure haha. Its a beast and sounds incredible. I was thinking of swapping the pickups for BKP, but the dimarzios sound amazing. Its a hell of a guitar. I would highly recommend it. Plus the smell....did i mention the amazing smell?!?!! Haha


----------



## Jonezay7 (Feb 3, 2014)

timbale said:


> Is the bridge good? Can't unterstand why they didn't use a known quality bridge on this beauty.



The bridge is okay. But i found out that the hipshot is a direct replacement.they both have the same screw pattern. So i will swap it for a hipshot.


----------



## Jonezay7 (Feb 4, 2014)

DC23 said:


> Haha! I'd rather one in grey then
> 
> How does the extended range compare to a traditional soloist? I've never even seen a b7 let alone had the chance to play one




Come back to visit and u can play it as much as u want haha.


----------



## rg401 (Feb 19, 2014)

love this guitar man.


----------



## mikolo (Feb 19, 2014)

Best looking Jackson i have seen so far.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 4, 2014)

Wheres the best place to get one in Canada/Ontario? I find L&M can overcharge at times


----------



## pittbul (Mar 6, 2014)

mother of.....holy shit......best ever...!!!!!!


----------



## Antiproduct (Mar 8, 2014)

DAAAAAMN thats just awesome looking! I love the pure look of the wood 
HNGD


----------



## shanike (Dec 11, 2015)

wow that's a long scale.
any neck dive on that beauty?


----------



## neotronic (Dec 11, 2015)

TJV said:


> Yeah it's in the wood. I've seen several pieces of alder doing that.
> Nice guitar!



Yes, its called medullary rays ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medullary_ray_(botany) )


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 11, 2015)

timbale said:


> Is the bridge good? Can't unterstand why they didn't use a known quality bridge on this beauty.



It seemed solid on the one I played. Jackson always uses their own hardware except for Floyds - even going so far as to have a Jackson-imprinted Schaller Floyd on the USA guitars in the early '90s.

At least they finally got over the "using their own pickups" thing. Ugh.


----------



## Mangle (Dec 11, 2015)

HNGD and well done! You did your homework properly and landed a beauty. That would keep me busy for quite some time to come.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 13, 2015)

These are great guitars man, enjoy.


----------



## noob_pwn (Dec 13, 2015)

timbale said:


> Is the bridge good? Can't unterstand why they didn't use a known quality bridge on this beauty.



The bridges on these aren't bad at all, they're on par with any higher end fender hardware.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 16, 2015)

This is gorgeous. Definitely a big fan of this finish. congrats!


----------



## shupe13 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!!
Congrats!!


----------

